# rat breeders near Chicago???



## suzie (May 18, 2013)

Looking for a baby rat or maybe two near chicago. I dont know where to start or where to look


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Sweet Genes is a breeder in Naperville, about 30-45 away from Chicago. She usually has a long waiting list though so it could take awhile to get a rat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was also going to suggest Sweet Genes. Check out the small animal rescue in Muncie. I know they have a group of baby rats (about 8 or 10 weeks old) they're looking for homes for.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

As the others said, Sweet Genes is really the only one somwhat in the area.
But her waiting list is usually long. I know when I was put on the waiting list it was about 4 months before I got my girl.
I got one of my rats from her, Dani she was an agouti and just the cutest thing ever and sweet as could be. (though she passed away beginning of this year)
The woman who breeds them is really nice as well. She has other animals in her house where she breeds them, 
so the ratties would be somewhat used to other animals scents/sounds like dogs, and birds if i remember correctly.


----------

